# Best pointless mod.. EVER..



## d6bmg (Apr 4, 2013)

40 SP120 fans.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL @thread title,  I thought you were cursing some moderators here in TDF


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> LOL @thread title,  I thought you were cursing some moderators here in TDF




I came here for GAME MODS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I came here for GAME MODS.


I came for pc mods, I got what I came for  BTW using delta fans would be even better and silent.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> LOL @thread title,  I thought you were cursing some moderators here in TDF



 Why should I?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I came here for GAME MODS.



me too


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I came here for GAME MODS.


Me too.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 18, 2013)

Serioulsy!!!!   cpu running at -10C!! i thought it was impossible to keep your cpu at negative temps!!   Wow!! But it is really a pointless mod, what is the use of keeping you cpu at such temps. BTW , isnt it harmful for the cpu??

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

^ google for 'phase change coolers'.

^ google for 'phase change coolers'.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

great for overclocking men ..

was googling.. there's a full forum on that.. : here*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?80-Vapor-Phase-Change-Cooling


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 23, 2013)

see this world record
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2828933.png
A10-6800k @ 8ghz temprature ~ -180°C liquid nitrogen cooling


----------

